# Gol Messi Barcellona - Liverpool. Su punizione. Video.



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Lo straordinario gol di Messi, su punizione, in Barcellona - Liverpool del 1 maggio 2019. L'argentino ha siglato il gol del 3-0.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Capolavoro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



la balistica di messi


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Pare che sia andato a scuola da Calhanoglu, il re della balistica.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2019)

Stupendo


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2019)

Chi parla ancora di Maradona deve tacere. L’ho detto altre volte e non ho mai cambiato idea: Leo è tecnicamente (e probabilmente non solo) il giocatore più forte di sempre.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi parla ancora di Maradona deve tacere. L’ho detto altre volte e non ho mai cambiato idea: Leo è tecnicamente (e probabilmente non solo) il giocatore più forte di sempre.



Quoto senza dubbio


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi parla ancora di Maradona deve tacere. L’ho detto altre volte e non ho mai cambiato idea: Leo è tecnicamente (e probabilmente non solo) il giocatore più forte di sempre.



Ma che c'entra il tacere. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale praticamente da solo 'Sto qua è forte solo al Camp Nou.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2019)

8 gol su punizione ha fatto quest'anno, tutti imparabili poi, è una cosa allucinante


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il tacere. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale praticamente da solo 'Sto qua è forte solo al Camp Nou.



Una volta la pensavo anche io così, ma ad un certo punto arriva il momento di guardare in faccia la realtà: Leo ha vinto 5 palloni d’oro (e con la Champions quest’anno farebbe 6), ha segnato centinaia di gol in Liga e in Champions, ha fatto due volte il triplete e vinto più volte la Champions. Siamo onesti: è davvero giusto mettere in ombra tutti questi trionfi dinanzi ad un solo mondiale vinto da protagonista?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una volta la pensavo anche io così, ma ad un certo punto arriva il momento di guardare in faccia la realtà: Leo ha vinto 5 palloni d’oro (e con la Champions quest’anno farebbe 6), ha segnato centinaia di gol in Liga e in Champions, ha fatto due volte il triplete e vinto più volte la Champions. Siamo onesti: è davvero giusto mettere in ombra tutti questi trionfi dinanzi ad un solo mondiale vinto da protagonista?



Sono opinioni. Messi è fortissimo ed è sicuramente uno fra i più grandi giocatori mai esistiti, ma ha fatto fiasco appena fuori dal Barca. Maradona è stato forte dappertutto, ed in un tempo quando i difensori menavano di brutto. Purtroppo l'aver fatto cilecca in nazionale è una macchia molto pesante, non so se vincere anche 18 palloni d'oro lo ergerà al solito livello di Maradona, un mondiale è un mondiale. Messi è una macchina da gol, Maradona credo sia un'altra cosa. Almeno a me fa quest'effetto.


----------



## bmb (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il tacere. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale praticamente da solo 'Sto qua è forte solo al Camp Nou.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi parla ancora di Maradona deve tacere. L’ho detto altre volte e non ho mai cambiato idea: Leo è tecnicamente (e probabilmente non solo) il giocatore più forte di sempre.



Maradona è molto superiore a Messi. Il tocco di palla di Maradona non l'ho visto da nessuna parte

Basta solo sentire Gullit spiegare le differenze tra Maradona e Messi . 

Maradona ha vinto quasi tutto con un Napoli che era una squadra scarsa prima del suo arrivo in Italia ( il Napoli finisce il campionato a 2 punti della retrocessione).

Messi è un fenomeno pero con la Nazionale sparisce sempre. Gioca bene solo nella sua zona di "confort" col Barcelona. 

Maradona invece è stato decisivo in ogni partita dell'Argentina del 86. La piu grande performance di un calciatore in una Coppa del Mondo. Un giocatore unico


Non c'è proprio nessun paragone tra i due. Solo chi non capisce di calcio puo dire queste scemenze.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una volta la pensavo anche io così, ma ad un certo punto arriva il momento di guardare in faccia la realtà: Leo ha vinto 5 palloni d’oro (e con la Champions quest’anno farebbe 6), ha segnato centinaia di gol in Liga e in Champions, ha fatto due volte il triplete e vinto più volte la Champions. Siamo onesti: è davvero giusto mettere in ombra tutti questi trionfi dinanzi ad un solo mondiale vinto da protagonista?



Non si possono paragonare in base ai trofei vinti nelle rispettive squadre, bisogna prenderli 
singolarmente, ai tempi di Maradona il pallone d'oro veniva dato solo a giocatori europei
altrimenti Diego minimo 10 se li portava a casa, sono sicuramente i due più forti giocatori
di sempre ma con diverse specialità, Maradona più forte come tocco di palla,nelle punizioni,
più spettacolare nelle giocate, Messi più tecnico,più cannoniere,piu veloce.


----------



## BB7 (2 Maggio 2019)

Ancora a litigare tra Messi e Maradona? hahaha la metà di chi tifa per il secondo non l'ha nemmeno mai visto giocare in tv. L'effetto nostalgia è una brutta bestia, se ne riparlerà tra 50 anni


----------



## numero 3 (2 Maggio 2019)

Se è vero che Messi ha la sindrome di Asperger capisco il suo voler stare in una confort zone come il Barca, la differenza fra i due è improponibile cambiano fondamentalmente le caratteristiche caratteriali uno rissoso capopopolo e trascinatore ma anche anarchico quindi mai pienamente apprezzato dai grandi club che hanno diffidato il suo acquisto, l'altro apparentemente docile e silenzioso .
Sulla nazionale devo dire che l'Argentina punta troppo su Messi nell'ultimo mondiale Higuain Aguero e tanti altri hanno deluso ,lui ha fatto il massimo mancavano gli altri


----------



## Love (2 Maggio 2019)

un missile...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Giuro che come ha messo giù la palla e ha sistemato il terreno ho detto "ok, la mette dentro sicuro adesso"

Erano 5 minuti che stava on fire e gli riusciva ogni dribbling e tocco..quando uno come messi è così centrato semplicemente non lo puoi fermare.

Comunque spero non ci sia ancora chi avanza dubbi, nr 1 di tutti i tempi


----------



## chicagousait (2 Maggio 2019)

Che gli dici ad uno che fa una cosa del genere? Fantastico


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il tacere. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale praticamente da solo 'Sto qua è forte solo al Camp Nou.



Le cose vanno raccontate come si deve. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale grazie anche al gesto più antisportivo della storia, un gol di mano a dir poco vomitevole. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono opinioni. Messi è fortissimo ed è sicuramente uno fra i più grandi giocatori mai esistiti, ma ha fatto fiasco appena fuori dal Barca. Maradona è stato forte dappertutto, ed in un tempo quando i difensori menavano di brutto. Purtroppo l'aver fatto cilecca in nazionale è una macchia molto pesante, non so se vincere anche 18 palloni d'oro lo ergerà al solito livello di Maradona, un mondiale è un mondiale. Messi è una macchina da gol, Maradona credo sia un'altra cosa. Almeno a me fa quest'effetto.



Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions! Mio padre Maradona l'ha visto giocare eh, mi racconta sempre che di giornate nere in cui dormiva ne aveva molte. Qua si parla di Maradona come se facesse sempre bene in tutte le partite, cosa non vera. Se per Messi è una macchia non aver vinto un mondiale, o meglio non aver saputo rubare come ha fatto Maradona, allora per Diego è una macchia non aver mai vinto la Champions.

Oltretutto Maradona è santificato solo in Italia ed in Argentina. Vai a chiedere cosa ne pensano i tifosi del Barca, che di campioni ne hanno visti veramente tanti.


----------



## IlMusagete (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi è Maradona tutti i santi giorni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il tacere. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale praticamente da solo 'Sto qua è forte solo al Camp Nou.



si talmente da solo che faceva pure il portiere, infatti giocava pure con le mani e segnava pure dei gol


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le cose vanno raccontate come si deve. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale grazie anche al gesto più antisportivo della storia, un gol di mano a dir poco vomitevole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si talmente da solo che faceva pure il portiere, infatti giocava pure con le mani e segnava pure dei gol



E sì, a quanto pare vincere un mondiale è una scemenza, però intanto a lui non è riuscito. E mi chiedo se avete mai visto giocare Maradona, forse parlate per sentito dire. Lasciamo perdere, Messi è il più forte della storia, ok. Chissene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E sì, a quanto pare vincere un mondiale è una scemenza, però intanto a lui non è riuscito. E mi chiedo se avete mai visto giocare Maradona, forse parlate per sentito dire. Lasciamo perdere, Messi è il più forte della storia, ok. Chissene.



io personalmente non ho detto che messi è il piu forte della storia quindi non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto, a me fa semplicemente ridere il pensiero che messi per essere ritenuto un grande deve vincere un mondiale da solo come se fosse possibile, in un gioco di squadra, vincere giocando da solo, e no maradona non ha vinto un mondiale da solo perche ci stavano almeno altri 10 giocatori insieme a lui.


----------



## leviatano (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le cose vanno raccontate come si deve. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale grazie anche al gesto più antisportivo della storia, un gol di mano a dir poco vomitevole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' più importante vincere una champions o il mondiale di calcio?

Che poi paragonare due epoche calcistiche diverse non è mai giusto.

che poi:

Ronaldo Luis Nazario da Lima ha vinto un mondiale da solo nel 2012.
Pelè il mondiale del 1970 da solo.
Maradona da solo il mondiale del 1986.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io personalmente non ho detto che messi è il piu forte della storia quindi non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto, a me fa semplicemente ridere il pensiero che messi per essere ritenuto un grande deve vincere un mondiale da solo come se fosse possibile, in un gioco di squadra, vincere giocando da solo, e no maradona non ha vinto un mondiale da solo perche ci stavano almeno altri 10 giocatori insieme a lui.



Guarda caro, non l'ho avviato io questo discorso, ho risposto al tizio juventino che diceva di "tacere" a chi riteneva Maradona il giocatore più forte.

Rileggetevi l'intero thread invece degli ultimi post come solito.

A parte il verbo inopportuno, sono d'accordo che non è mai giusto fare paragoni. A me invece fa ridere ritenere Messi superiore a Maradona, per una infinita serie di ragioni. Chiudiamo qui se sei d'accordo, altrimenti non la finiamo più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda caro, non l'ho avviato io questo discorso, ho risposto al tizio juventino che diceva di "tacere" a chi riteneva Maradona il giocatore più forte.
> 
> Rileggetevi l'intero thread invece degli ultimi post come solito.
> 
> A parte il verbo inopportuno, sono d'accordo che non è mai giusto fare paragoni. A me invece fa ridere ritenere Messi superiore a Maradona, per una infinita serie di ragioni. Chiudiamo qui se sei d'accordo, altrimenti non la finiamo più.



ma è inutile paragonare giocatori di era calcistiche differenti, maradona era un fenomenp del suo tempo cosi come messi lo è del suo, inoltre pure la visione del giocatore che vince le partite da solo è una baggianata per il semplice fatto che il calcio è uno sport di squadra


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda caro, non l'ho avviato io questo discorso, ho risposto al tizio juventino che diceva di "tacere" a chi riteneva Maradona il giocatore più forte.
> 
> Rileggetevi l'intero thread invece degli ultimi post come solito.
> 
> A parte il verbo inopportuno, *sono d'accordo che non è mai giusto fare paragoni*. A me invece fa ridere ritenere Messi superiore a Maradona, per una infinita serie di ragioni. Chiudiamo qui se sei d'accordo, altrimenti non la finiamo più.





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> *ma è inutile paragonare giocatori di era calcistiche differenti*, maradona era un fenomenp del suo tempo cosi come messi lo è del suo, inoltre pure la visione del giocatore che vince le partite da solo è una baggianata per il semplice fatto che il calcio è uno sport di squadra



Allora è vero che non leggete i post.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora è vero che non leggete i post.



ti stavo dando ragione su quel punto


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ti stavo dando ragione su quel punto



Ok. Capita.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2019)

Ci sono due tipi di tifosi/appassionati: quelli che amano la bellezza e tifano Sarri e Messi. Poi quelli che amano la freddezza e la concretezza e tifano per Conte e Ronaldo. Poi c'è una terza via, in cui mi rappresento, che tifa per Conte e Messi.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E sì, a quanto pare vincere un mondiale è una scemenza, però intanto a lui non è riuscito. E mi chiedo se avete mai visto giocare Maradona, forse parlate per sentito dire. Lasciamo perdere, Messi è il più forte della storia, ok. Chissene.



Vincere un mondiale non è una scemenza, ma non si può omettere che l'ha vinto irregolarmente facendo un goal di mano eh.
Parlo per me, io ho visto giocare Maradona ma lo stesso ritengo che Messi sia più forte. Opinioni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Vincere un mondiale non è una scemenza, ma non si può omettere che l'ha vinto irregolarmente facendo un goal di mano eh.
> Parlo per me, io ho visto giocare Maradona ma lo stesso ritengo che Messi sia più forte. Opinioni.



Ricondurre tutto al gol di mano è, a mio parere, limitativo in merito a quel mondiale.
Niente da obiettare sulle tue opinioni personali, espresse correttamente e che quindi rispetto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le cose vanno raccontate come si deve. Maradona ha vinto un mondiale grazie anche al gesto più antisportivo della storia, un gol di mano a dir poco vomitevole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maradona si allenava quando voleva. Veniva una o due volte a settimana ad allenarsi. Il resto del suo tempo era divido tra donne e cocaina . 

Poi se uno non capisce che sia piu duro affrontare i piu grandi difensori della storia( Scirea Baresi Maldini Bergomi Cabrini ...) che quelli di oggi....

Maradona non solo dribblava ma doveva anche saltare alto per allungare la sua carriera. Un altro calcio, un calcio duro e molto violente.

Messi non ha mai avuto un trattamento tipo quello del mondiale del 82.( Gentile su Maradona)

Picchiavano duro a quell' epoca. 

Non ho mai visto uno entrare su Messi come fece Goicotxea durante un Atletic Bilbao Barcelona. Un tackle da matto.

Poi Diego aveva un catalogo di giocate che Messi si sogna.

Basta ascoltare Maldini parlando di Maradona.

E l 'argomento che non ha mai vinto la Champions non vale. Quante volte ha giocato la C1? Solo 2 volte, col Napoli.

C' è da dire che solo la squadra vincitrice del suo campionato poteva giocare la Coppa Campioni.

Ha vinto una coppa uefa. Non era una coppetta a quell'epoca.

Quando vinci cosi tanto con una piccola squadra come il Napoli vuole dire che sei un marziano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E sì, a quanto pare vincere un mondiale è una scemenza, però intanto a lui non è riuscito. E mi chiedo se avete mai visto giocare Maradona, forse parlate per sentito dire. Lasciamo perdere, Messi è il più forte della storia, ok. Chissene.



E' riuscito facendo gol di mano. Perché non lo dite mai? Non si puo' dire? Guardate che è accaduto veramente. Stiamo discutendo in maniera civile, tu hai la tua idea, io ti sto spiegando la mia. Non ti arrabbiare.



Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Maradona si allenava quando voleva. Veniva una o due volte a settimana ad allenarsi. Il resto del suo tempo era divido tra donne e cocaina .
> 
> Poi se uno non capisce che sia piu duro affrontare i piu grandi difensori della storia( Scirea Baresi Maldini Bergomi Cabrini ...) che quelli di oggi....
> 
> ...




Che Maradona pippasse e si allenasse quando voleva lo rende ancora meno fenomenale, perché significa che era un demente. E' vero che i difensori di una volta erano più forti, ma oggi maradona nel calcio odierno non durerebbe un anno con quello stile di vita li. Il calcio una volta era 5 volte più lento. Guarda a che velocità è arrivato il calcio di oggi rispetto a quello di una volta. Maradona giocava anche in un calcio in cui non c'era nemmeno la tattica del fuorigioco. 

Poi dal Milan dei 3 Olandesi le ha prese tante volte. Il Napolo oltretutto non era affatto una squadretta. Ma sia chiaro, ognuno la pensa come vuole, non voglio imporre il mio pensiero. Per me Messi è il numero uno per una serie infinita di fattori, non solo il talento.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E' riuscito facendo gol di mano. Perché non lo dite mai? Non si puo' dire? Guardate che è accaduto veramente. Stiamo discutendo in maniera civile, tu hai la tua idea, io ti sto spiegando la mia. Non ti arrabbiare.



Non mi sono arrabbiato, mi dispiace se appare così dal post. Io ho postato inizialmente all'altro tizio che ha imposto una idea in maniera alquanto assolutista. Se una persona ritiene che Messi sia in assoluto il giocatore più forte è libero di farlo, basta che non lo imponga a me che la penso diversamente, come moltissimi altri.

Poi siete arrivati voi e ci siamo messi a disquisire di trofei e roba varia. Ognuno ha i propri pareri e assolutamente non biasimo chi ritiene Messi superiore a Maradona, sempre che, come è stato giustamente fatto notare, è assurdo fare paragoni di questo tipo. Io ho chiaramente tirato in ballo il discorso del mondiale perché secondo me è stata una dimostrazione ineccepibile, aldilà del goal di mano. Certo che lo dico, ha segnato in maniera subdola, ma questo, sempre a mio parere non toglie nulla a quanto ha dimostrato.

Poi la roba tattica, la velocità del gioco e altre cose secondo me c'entrano poco, ogni giocatore è figlio del suo tempo. Magari a parti invertite avrebbero fatto schifo tutti e due, chi lo sa.

Detto questo, rispetto pienamente la tua opinione, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono arrabbiato, mi dispiace se appare così dal post. Io ho postato inizialmente all'altro tizio che ha imposto una idea in maniera alquanto assolutista. Se una persona ritiene che Messi sia in assoluto il giocatore più forte è libero di farlo, basta che non lo imponga a me che la penso diversamente, come moltissimi altri.
> 
> Poi siete arrivati voi e ci siamo messi a disquisire di trofei e roba varia. Ognuno ha i propri pareri e assolutamente non biasimo chi ritiene Messi superiore a Maradona, sempre che, come è stato giustamente fatto notare, è assurdo fare paragoni di questo tipo. Io ho chiaramente tirato in ballo il discorso del mondiale perché secondo me è stata una dimostrazione ineccepibile, aldilà del goal di mano. Certo che lo dico, ha segnato in maniera subdola, ma questo, sempre a mio parere non toglie nulla a quanto ha dimostrato.
> 
> ...



Ok perché pareva che ce l'avessi anche con me. Io per esempio ti dico che se dovessi scegliere tra Messi, Maradona e Shevcenko, potendo prenderne uno solo di questi 3, prenderei l'Ucraino, pur sapendo che non è paragonabile a quei due, per un fattore di cuore eh. Giusto per far capire che alla fine si parla di calcio e basta. E' giusto anche dire che non si possono paragonare giocatori di epoche differenti. Senza dilungarmi ancora, visto che ormai si è detto tutto, ti pongo una domanda: Chi preferisci tra CR7 e Messi? E perché?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ok perché pareva che ce l'avessi anche con me. Io per esempio ti dico che se dovessi scegliere tra Messi, Maradona e Shevcenko, potendo prenderne uno solo di questi 3, prenderei l'Ucraino, pur sapendo che non è paragonabile a quei due, per un fattore di cuore eh. Giusto per far capire che alla fine si parla di calcio e basta. E' giusto anche dire che non si possono paragonare giocatori di epoche differenti. Senza dilungarmi ancora, visto che ormai si è detto tutto, ti pongo una domanda: Chi preferisci tra CR7 e Messi? E perché?



Ma figurati se ce l'ho con te fratello, hai ragione, il mio post era un po' "nervoso" per le ragioni che ti ho spiegato. Rispondo volentieri alla tua domanda, anche se giusto poco tempo fa ho scritto queste cose su un altro thread, sapendo che sono gusti personali. Spero di non farla troppo lunga.

Io personalmente scelgo CR7. Premesso che riconosco che Messi è una bestia ed è da annoverare tra i calciatori più forti della storia e tecnicamente è forse nettamente superiore al portoghese, rimarco all'argentino il fatto di essere troppo in rapporto simbiotico con il Barcellona, e non aver dimostrato il solito carattere e la solita determinazione in altri contesti. Voglio dire, io credo che ci sia una sorta di cordone ombelicale che lo tiene unito al club catalano. Fuori da esso perde molto. Ti ricorderai la scenetta patetica dell'attacco di vomito prima della finale in Brasile. E questa per me è indice di limitatezza caratteriale, che ritengo molto importante nel bagaglio di un giocatore. Lo so che è un pensiero banale e sulla bocca di tanti ... Poi sono d'accordo che se si discute di puro calcio, Lionel ha dei punti in più. Ma se dovessi scegliere tra uno dei due, prenderei CR7, anche se il personaggio non mi affascina.

Se poi tiriamo in ballo gli ex-giocatori milanisti, allora non ho dubbi, il cigno di Utrecht è stato per me impareggiabile ... ma qui andiamo OT, con una lacrimuccia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E' riuscito facendo gol di mano. Perché non lo dite mai? Non si puo' dire? Guardate che è accaduto veramente. Stiamo discutendo in maniera civile, tu hai la tua idea, io ti sto spiegando la mia. Non ti arrabbiare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'anno del primo scudetto 1987 il Napoli non era uno squadrone: un giovane Ferrara, Bruscolotti, Renica, Romano Ferrario, Bagni Giordano Carnevale... 

Che pippasse lo rendo ancoria piu fenomale perché si è autodistrutto. Senza droga sarebbe ancora piu forte. 

Per la precisione anche noi le abbiamo presi di santa ragione contro il Napoli di Maradona. Mi ricordo un 4 a 1 un 3 a 0. Contro di noi segnava quasi sempre.

Segnava contro la migliore difesa della storia Tassoti Baresi Costacurta ( anche se per me era piu bravo Filippo Galli) e Maldini.

Poi devi sapere che il grande Milan è stato cosi forte perché giocava sempre il fuorigioco.

Il Generale Baresi commandava tutto. A tal punto che la FIFA ha cambiato le regole del fuorigioco per rendere la vita piu facile agli attaccanti. La revoluzione sacchiana riposa totalmente sulla tattica del fuorigioco alto.

Sulla storia del fuorigioco sbagli di brutto.

Come dici tu giustamente, ognuno la pensa come vuole. Ma durante la sua carriera Maradona ha preso molto piu rischi di Messi.

E con la nazionale Argentina uno è considerato nel suo paese come un dio l'altro come un " pecho frio".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hWLQc5wp8w.

Amichevolmente


----------

